# Question to Homecookers



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

For those that are completely homecooking for their fluffs, I would like to know why you chose to homecook versus using a premix such as Dr. Harveys.

I've done both -- homecooked completely and also used premixed. Right now I'm back to using Dr. Harveys as it's a little less time consuming for me.

Also, with the supplements, do you find it to be more or less expensive than using a premix?

Suzan (Nikki's Mom), I know that you use Animal Essentials for supplements. This is what I've used too, but do any of the others that homecook use something different? If so, what brands and supplements?


Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady needs a special diet since she has liver disease so a premix like Dr. Harvey's wasn't an option. Dr. Becker's wasn't an option for her either since she recommends using organ meat and a lot of red meat. Protein from animals produces ammonia which is hard for the liver to process. Lady's protein comes from white fish or salmon and dairy (eggs and cottage cheese).

Her recipe calls for bone meal (I use KAL), safflower or canola oil for linoleic acid (I use organic safflower) and an iodized light salt (for thyroid function). 

I use a couple AE supplements - their multivitamin and probiotics. I don't use their calcium since it only contains a small amount of phosphorus, not enough to provide the proper calcium to phosphorus ratio dogs need.

Lady also gets other supplements for her various health issues: colostrum, Cosequin, Milk Thistle, Denosyl (SamE). This is the colostrum I use. It's guaranteed first milking.

Colostrum

Lady also gets a tablespoon of plain organic Greek yogurt every day.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Although I am into holistic health, I'm not a big fan of supplements, especially synthetic supplements, unless there is a specific deficiency or health issue. I'd rather my dogs (and me) get our vitamins from our foods. I like Animal Essentials multivitamins and other supplements, as they are from whole foods and packaged in USA.

I have nothing against Dr. Harvey's, as I use it from time to time. It's just my preference to prepare my own fresh veggies with the meats. 

I swtiched probiotics from AE probiotics to Mercola Healthy Pets Probiotics. It's good to change up probiotics once in a while so that the dogs get different bacteria strains. 

BTW, just for the record, grass-fed red meats contain much less ammonia than grain-fed red meats. And although AE Calcium doesn't have the required amount of Phosphorus, Nikki must be getting it from the meat I feed her, as she has no calcium/phosphorus imbalances, according to her bloodwork. 

I haven't calculated it out, but homecooking from scratch and using Dr. Harvey's is probably about the same. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Although I am into holistic health, I'm not a big fan
> 
> I swtiched probiotics from AE probiotics to Mercola Healthy Pets Probiotics. It's good to change up probiotics once in a while so that the dogs get different bacteria strains.
> 
> BTW, just for the record, grass-fed red meats contain much less ammonia than grain-fed red meats.


Thanks, Suzan. I didn't know that about switching probiotics.

It is my understanding that animal proteins don't actually _contain_ protein, but that the body produces ammonia during the digestion process.

I found this article to be very helpful:

Liver | B-Naturals.Com Newsletter


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marj -- I knew that you were now homecooking for Lady because of all of her health issues and that what you use is very special for a special little girl.

Suzan -- all the info that you've shared has been extremely informative and helpful.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> Thanks, Suzan. I didn't know that about switching probiotics.
> 
> It is my understanding that animal proteins don't actually _contain_ protein, but that the body produces ammonia during the digestion process.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is right. I should have said, "produces" less ammonia instead of "contains."


----------

